
Google to certify 2M Indian Android developers - vezycash
https://thestack.com/world/2016/07/11/google-to-train-2-million-indian-android-developers/
======
turingbook
"India is primed to have the largest developer population in the world by
2018" ——No. The largest developer population is in China with more than 5
million developers now.

